# Guns n Roses



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I may be the only one who still gives a damn, but the new GnR single, Chinese Democracy was released today.
The album is available at Best Buy, 11-23-08.:smoking:


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Cool, here is the link to here the song.
http://www.imeem.com/gunsnroses/music/ZDPzX2B2/guns_n_roses_chinese_democracy/


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

I mean hear. Duh.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

I heard it yesterday on the radio ...............not bad


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Is this another April Fool's joke, but only early????


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Damn, that song rocks! Always loved G&R, I look forward to buying this album. I heard Dr. Pepper bet the band that if they released the album in 2008 everyone in America would get a free Dr. Pepper. Wonder if that is still true?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

As far as anyone knows, Dr.Pepper will carry through on their pledge.


----------



## MJDEADZINES (Nov 13, 2007)

woo DR Pepper and Guns n Roses two of my favorite things. 

My daughter was named after a GNR song, actually her first and middle are two GNR songs but that wasn't on purpose just worked out that way. :xbones:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://newsroom.mtv.com/2008/10/22/...pper-to-all-americans-heres-how-to-get-yours/

And MJDEADZINES, what is your daughters name, if I may ask? I assume "Michelle" is in there, but I'm drawing a blank as to what else. 
Unless it's something wild like, "Rocket Queen", or "Dead Horse".


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

So, did anyone pick it up at Best Buy today and get your Dr. Pepper? I heard a bunch of the songs on a local rock station last week.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I haven't bought a GnR CD since Use Your Illusion I&II back in the day and haven't really listened to anything much they've done since Slash split off from the band. Some of the stuff I HAVE heard in between then and now I wasn't much impressed with. 

But I stumbled on to this release via myspace the other day and must say that most of what I've heard was actually pretty good. I'm really considering picking this up or at the very least tossing it on my Christmas wish list so someone else can dole out the money 

Still, my fondest memories of GnR were when they double header toured with Metallica and Faith No More opened for them. Damn that was a great show even if the acoustics sucked in the Superdome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I believe Dr. Pepper had a coupon on their website. But it was only available on November 23rd.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Havent pu or heard yet but i do know the Dr Pepper site was down for awhile


----------

